# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  استفاده از userControl در برنامه

## happy65_sh

سلام
آيا امكان داره يه stack را به دوتا source بايند كرد؟

----------

